# SEPTA Rotem Silverliner V Acceleration to 95 MPH



## Fan Railer (Mar 12, 2014)

Ever wonder what a Silverliner V can do on a full throttle? Here's your answer XD


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Mar 12, 2014)

As a devout rail speed freak, thank you for the video. Surely they don't hit that in normal operations!? Oh man, would I love to be aboard a unit doing that kinda speed run.

A favorite speed experience was riding the old Illinois Central electrics as a child. They could push you back in your seat a little as they took off like a bat outta hell.




Old IC electrics: quick and fast!​


----------



## Fan Railer (Mar 12, 2014)

This makes me want to catch a silverliner V on the newark DE line, where the stations are MUCH farther apart... I'm pretty positive the SLVs are limited to 95 mph or so in service.

Here is, by the way, the video of the full ride:


The railfan window action starts after Torresdale, which is around the 25 min mark.


----------



## Acela150 (Mar 26, 2014)

The only spots on the Wilmington/Newark line where they would hit tops is between Claymont and Wilmington and then onto Churchmans Crossing and Newark.

Stations on the Corridor to Trenton are further apart after Torresdale and Cornwells Heights.


----------

